# Greek Locale



## AdmiralAK (Oct 2, 2001)

Hello apple!
Kudos on a job (semi) well done.
This is concerning the greek keyboard and the greek locale.

A small critique here:
You have made a "symbol" keyboard layout, and you have unicode fonts which support greek polytonic characters.  What made it *so* difficult to make a real greek keyboard ?  It doesn't seem like a big deal to make a real greek keyboard layout since symbol is done, and you have the font technology

Second:
I think that the localization is being done individually by each country's apple deal, right?  rainbow.gr seems to be behind in the game.  Why don't you find some people that know greek and provide them with the know how of localizing apps and give them the ability to localize the MacOS for you?  While I do like rainbow.gr as a company, it has some serious drawbacks, and its commitment to the greek localization seems really bad.  Their site claimed that they would have it ready by september (i.e. 10.1) but nothing was in the 10.1 update as far as greek goes.



Admiral


----------

